# Living off the grid ! Again



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

You guys liked the last years video very much , so here is part 2 , hope you like it as well


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Very relaxing. You're pretty good with that axe.

Thanks for sharing. Thumbs up on youtube. Good luck with your future videography projects.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you very much sir !


----------



## Graybill (Jan 25, 2018)

I love the video, Chemikle. I'm going to make sure to check out your other vids too. Your channel is a great discovery for me as I was unaware of it before.


----------

